# Injured Clippers



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

The Clippers just lost vs. Indiana and Miller an Olowokandi havent played. My question are they injured too ? I havent found any information about them. It would be bad for the Clippers to have two key players on the injured list at the same time


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> The Clippers just lost vs. Indiana and Miller an Olowokandi havent played. My question are they injured too ? I havent found any information about them. It would be bad for the Clippers to have two key players on the injured list at the same time



Kandi is NOT a key player. Who knows how he got "injured", but the report is a sore left knee. Clippers were not winning with him; it's time to give Wang, Rooks and Ely some playing time.

Miller was injured during the game against the Kings ... a legitimate injury.

Although I didn't SEE the game, and even though we lost to the team with the best record in the East, narrowly ... I like what I HEARD (on radio). The combinations on the floor today worked very well with Ely and Rooks in the game.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

My hypothesis that Ely has a strong NBA future will get an early test with Olo injured. If it proves true, two good centers is a tremendous bargaining chip to acquire an experienced player who knows the game and can help that team mature. 

Although Brand has helped, the Clippers do not play the right way to consistently win. More mature players and maybe a better coach would help. Miller was a superb acquisition.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Dont forget that C-Maggs is injured too. He was on fire before he had the suregery. ...... and to think he was doing all that while there was loose cartilage in his knee. I sure hope we can resign him and Q.


----------

